# Pelvic/ Vaginal Pain at 16 weeks?



## jogami

Ladies I had pain in my very low abdomen and vagina this morning that lasted about 5 minutes. It's been on and off for a few days but not as bad as this morning.

Scans show that I have a low-lying placenta and that baby's head is squashed down into the placenta. (I went for a 4D on Monday and the sonographer said baby is perfect and that he just prefers that position and that it's perfectly normal and that baby just prefers nestling in there)...

My concern is the pain I had, could the low lying placenta and position of my son be causing the pain and could it be harmful to him in any way or could it be SPD??? I'm scared he nestles too far in and he causes my cervix to rupture the membranes or dilates the cervix or something ridiculous.

Any advice would be very much appreciated. I have my ObGyn appointment on the 3rd and will broach it with him then, was just wondering if this is normal at my stage of pregnancy or if I should be concerned?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey hun,

I had pains that came and went at about 15 weeks, and it was a UTI. I'm afraid I don't know much about SPD, but i've been getting kicks in the cervix, and they are pretty painful, so it could be that he's pressing on it. If you're worried i'd maybe go see your doc or someone, get a test for UTI out of the way, and then ask about it on the 3rd. 

Fx you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## emmi26

hey
i had pains similar to that like aching in that area i had it all day monday dr thinks it might be my hips and pelvis softneing too much but nothing to worry about im sure yr dr will reassure you xx


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

I had bad pains at 16 weeks and ended up at A&E, was stretching pains. Going by this forum, pains seem quite common at 16 weeks x
If you are worried then go to EPAU - you're not wasting their time - thats what they are there for x


----------



## jogami

Aw thanks ladies :D
It's always reassuring to hear that you're not the only one I think! Being a first-time Mommy is so nerve-wrecking. I just keep thinking that I'll relax when I'm holding my darling son in my arms... But I guess after birth brings a whole new set of fears! LOL does it ever end ...


----------



## youngmum2b

jogami said:


> Ladies I had pain in my very low abdomen and vagina this morning that lasted about 5 minutes. It's been on and off for a few days but not as bad as this morning.
> 
> Scans show that I have a low-lying placenta and that baby's head is squashed down into the placenta. (I went for a 4D on Monday and the sonographer said baby is perfect and that he just prefers that position and that it's perfectly normal and that baby just prefers nestling in there)...
> 
> My concern is the pain I had, could the low lying placenta and position of my son be causing the pain and could it be harmful to him in any way or could it be SPD??? I'm scared he nestles too far in and he causes my cervix to rupture the membranes or dilates the cervix or something ridiculous.
> 
> Any advice would be very much appreciated. I have my ObGyn appointment on the 3rd and will broach it with him then, was just wondering if this is normal at my stage of pregnancy or if I should be concerned?
> 
> Thank you in advance.

The pain could well be from the placenta ( i have a LLP) i've been in and out of EPU with pains + bleeding all down to my placenta being to low and baby liking to nudge his/her head into it. I'd talk to my ObGyn or MW if its worrying u. 
hope this helps in some way


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

jogami said:


> Aw thanks ladies :D
> It's always reassuring to hear that you're not the only one I think! Being a first-time Mommy is so nerve-wrecking. I just keep thinking that I'll relax when I'm holding my darling son in my arms... But I guess after birth brings a whole new set of fears! LOL does it ever end ...

Sorry, jumping from my thread to yours after the cervix comment! I had laser surgery which removed some of my cervix (pre-cancerous cells) so I have always had the fear of a shortened cervix. 
This isnt routinely checked so I had to make an appointment with a consultant and really push for the cervix scans (I said it was stressing me and I couldnt sleep through fear etc and he then had to clear it with his boss) 
I was then scanned at 15 weeks and cervix was 3.6cm then they scanned again at 17 weeks and it was 3.2cm so it was getting shorter but they said they only take action if you drop to below 2.5cm in cervix length. They are measuring it again at my 23 week scan.
Your EPAU can check to see if your cervix is opening if thats a worry. x


----------



## jogami

Wow I'm so sorry to hear what you've both been through and yes I see now why a short cervix or open cervix for that matter, can be so dangerous in pregnancy!
I am going to the ObGyn on the 3rd so i'm hoping that he will be able to tell me... I will just tell him that it's a concern of mine and I want to make sure my cervix is nice and closed etc.

Luckily I haven't had bleeding (since my first tri scare - but I had a suspected vanishing twin); so I'll just watch it closely...

The pain seems to have subsided now with just a quick shooting pain here and there (which I hope are round ligament pains); so we'll see.

The sonographer did say that my sac looks perfect and my son is growing on schedule (in fact ahead of his time), so I guess I shouldn't worry. 

It's just the pain I had that really scared me this morning :-/

Kisses for your bellies ladies and lets hope our LO's behave until we can meet them Xxx


----------



## xdxxtx

I know this is old, but I have this, too. Did anyone figure out for sure what it ended up being? Also, does anyone "new" have this?


----------



## Nikki B

I had some pains last week, which concerned me, but they were minor and have stopped. And based on the 9 month old in her pic, I'd say it turned out just fine:)


----------

